

Topeka Google Perspective Fail - erickerr
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5233/topeka.png

======
jeiting
I can't believe the would lie about changing their name!

Don't be evil eh?

------
Semiapies
Persnickety artist humor fail.

I've never seen a Google April Fools 'shop that wasn't visibly off just a bit.
That's a common, if ironically over-subtle, practice.

